# American w/ special needs children....HELP!



## ummaminah (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking to relocate with my husband and children to Abu Dhabi in August in order to teach. My 7 year old is autistic and my 11 year old has a minor developmental delay, primarily with speech. I wanted to get some incite about schools for special needs children. From the research I have done, I see there are several centers for children with autism. However, I am still wondering if these centers are schools or just therapists; or could someone recommend a school/program for American children with disabilities?
Also, could some describe what the level of care/education is like in schools for American children with special needs?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Support for children with additional support needs is pretty lacking here in general, and it seems like the organizations that do offer support are often over subscribed with Emiratis given priority - theyre also expensive to access and I don't think most medical insurance policies cover that support, worth checking.

Schools do not generally support kids well in mainstream education but there may be exceptions - many it seems will allow ASN kids where any difficulty is not considered disruptive to other students, and at least some schools do allow or insist on a 'shadow teacher' or personal assistant (paid for by the parents) to accompany kids in school on a 1-1 basis.

Good luck, as with many things here you'll be better able to provide for your kids specific needs here if you have the money to pay for specialist services and support.


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

ummaminah said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am looking to relocate with my husband and children to Abu Dhabi in August in order to teach. My 7 year old is autistic and my 11 year old has a minor developmental delay, primarily with speech. I wanted to get some incite about schools for special needs children. From the research I have done, I see there are several centers for children with autism. However, I am still wondering if these centers are schools or just therapists; or could someone recommend a school/program for American children with disabilities?
> Also, could some describe what the level of care/education is like in schools for American children with special needs?
> ...



I think speaking to your employer regarding this would be the first step, especially as they are already familiar with the school system. You can also look at the Abu Dhabi Education Council but as Goats already mentioned, the current level of support is still in early stages and the cover seems to be for local families, but also states a small percentage of expats. It doesn't seem to be so clear but maybe you can drop them a line.

Good luck.


----------

